# If you want to do stereotypes, try this...



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 8, 2010)

http://gizmodo.com/5632105/the-real-stuff-white-people-like

I found it amusing.  Please use your own judgment.


----------



## CoryKS (Sep 8, 2010)

Dropkick Murphys!  Whoo!


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 8, 2010)

That was brilliant!  :lol:.  As a sociological study there might be a few flaws but for broad-brush profiling from ... er ... profiles, it was excellent.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 8, 2010)

CoryKS said:


> Dropkick Murphys!  Whoo!



I'm a big fan of Dropkick Murphys as well.  As well as the entire genre.  And me a Welsh-American.  Oh well.  We're all Celts, so I guess it's OK.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 8, 2010)

I need to put some of that stuff in my profile. 
Sean


----------

